# Rest In Peace my beautiful boy



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Suddenly and very unexpectedly my cat, Ozzie, was put to sleep this morning.

Rest In Peace my boy, I loved you more then I can say, I hope you are now running free at the bridge with your sister.


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry to read this...

RIP beautiful Ozzie x


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thinking of you.

Most P F members will relate to the great sadness you are feeling.
R.I P Ozzie ,your mum loves you so much
God bless
Maureen


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

RIP lovely Ozzie - run free at the Bridge xx


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. They take a little bit of your heart when they go x

Run free Ozzie


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So sorry for your sad loss

Sleep peacefully Ozzie xxx


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all. I can't believe he has gone


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry for you loss,
RIP Ozzie xxx


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. It never gets any easier saying goodbye to our furry family members. 
Rest easy at the bridge Ozzie. X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your dear boy. It's such a sad time I know. RIP Ozzie, you were much loved.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

So very sorry, run free Ozzie xx your mum will always love you xx


----------

